# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Hova-bator... yes or no?

## Lolo76

Pretty simple... yes or no on the hova-bator? I've read numerous threads about this incubator, with a variety of opinions, so thought it would be helpful to do a poll. I've been looking into other options, including making my own and buying something fancy - but I'm broke and not very handy, so the hova-bator seems like my best option ($55 on eBay right now). Everyone keeps saying to make my own, but knowing me I'd make one stupid mistake, and kill off my first clutches ever.  :Sad: 

P.S. I still need a thermostat with the hova-bator, right? Would the repti-temp be sufficient? TIA!

----------


## Jerhart

Depending on the amount of clutches you will be incubating...the hovabator is a bit small.

But

I made my own incubator using the heating element from the hovabator plus a cooler.  It worked out real well for me.  Pretty simple to build...

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=81731

----------


## LadyOhh

I would say no if you have never incubated before. They are notoriously finiky, and will fluxuate a lot if you don't know what you are doing.

Here's the thing with a hovobator...

You buy it for $55, but you need a $100 thermostat to make sure it works...

----------


## kjay

no go to costco buy a 165 qt marine cooler 74 bucks a god aquarium heat 30 buck much better ,  also thermotat and your set for many clutches

----------


## musicalKeyes

I've used a hova-bator for a long time, but for chicks. You change the temperature by using a lever-type thing on top, and monitor with a thermometer inside. I suppose a thermostat would be really helpful, though. I've had my current one for about 5 years, and it works great for chicks, but I probably wouldn't use it for BP eggs. It does spike occasionally and does change with the temperature by a few degrees if it's close to a window, but it works well for chicks. If you do decide to use it, set it up at least a week beforehand to get the temps and humidity as correct as possible, and try to get the model with the fan, otherwise the heat sits at the top and the eggs stay a few degrees to cool.

----------


## Lolo76

Thanks for the replies! As of now, it looks like homemade is still the top recommendation... I'll go check out that link now.  :Good Job:

----------


## Lolo76

Oh, and I'll only be incubating 2 BP clutches - maybe 3 at the most. Also planning to breed two of my female corns, but they'll most likely be on a later schedule.

----------


## musicalKeyes

Here's another good do-it-yourself:
http://www.arbreptiles.com/cages/incubator.shtml

----------


## Lolo76

Sooooo, I'm looking at the do-it-yourself with a mini fridge, which seems to be the chosen method. Already you're losing me with the drilling of holes, and having to remove freon etc. - especially where it says "you may want to get a certified professional," which around here means I'll be spending some dough. Might as well buy something fancy & pre-made, if I have to pay a pro to help me! And seeing as I live in California, I _guarantee_ it's illegal to remove toxins yourself. Those are great how-to links, so no offense intended... it just reinforces my original thought that making one myself isn't realistic.

How about some info on making them with styrofoam coolers? Is that an easier and less (potentially) expensive method?  :Confused2:

----------


## bman123

check out this site for incubators 

http://www.jwexotics.com/home.html

Cheap priced but good quality. I will buy my incubator from here when I need it

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (05-13-2010)

----------


## j_h_smith

For what you're looking to use it for, I don't think it will be big enough.  If they were larger, I wouldn't have an issue using one.  Tthey're not perfect, but I started years ago using one and I never lost a clutch.

Good Luck!
Jim Smith

----------


## FragginDragon

> Sooooo, I'm looking at the do-it-yourself with a mini fridge, which seems to be the chosen method. Already you're losing me with the drilling of holes, and having to remove freon etc. - especially where it says "you may want to get a certified professional," which around here means I'll be spending some dough. Might as well buy something fancy & pre-made, if I have to pay a pro to help me! And seeing as I live in California, I _guarantee_ it's illegal to remove toxins yourself. Those are great how-to links, so no offense intended... it just reinforces my original thought that making one myself isn't realistic.
> 
> How about some info on making them with styrofoam coolers? Is that an easier and less (potentially) expensive method?


What I did is went to my local appliance store and got a full size fridge for free....when people turn them in for scrap, they have to pay the store to evacuate the freon, so the work is done for you.  I used the 'how-to' mentioned on Clay Davenports website, and the incubator works great!

----------


## mqbuchanan

I hatched some eggs with a hovabotor last year I got from LLL Reptile and it worked just fine.  Cheap!  Only issue was it is a bit small, I had to shop around to find a tuper wear container that would fit in it with the eggs in it.  I put the tuper wear container in the Hovabotor, filled with Hatchrite, drilled a small hole in the side where I could put the the thermometer probe, and it worked out great.  6 out of 6 eggs hatched.

----------


## Evilme5229

I had the same debate about the hovabotor. This place also sells it, but I'm leading towards this more. 

http://www.bigappleherp.com/Accu-Tem...tile-Incubator

----------


## j_h_smith

> I had the same debate about the hovabotor. This place also sells it, but I'm leading towards this more. 
> 
> http://www.bigappleherp.com/Accu-Tem...tile-Incubator


I found it cheaper, but it's sold as a refrigerator.
However there is some concern over it's reliability.  Seems the power supply is the issue.  Do a search about this product.  A few have died within 6 months of purchase.

http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/gear/6ad2/?cpg=ab

Good Luck!
Jim Smith

----------


## West Coast Jungle

I have used them for beardie eggs but not for BP eggs. It has been done but IMO they are just to hard to keep accurate temps and humidity. Beardie eggs are way more flexible and forgiving. Also if your room temps flucuate alot you may have problems.

----------


## lucas J

its a bit small for bps,,,,,I use it fine with my beardies and leos

----------


## Quiet Tempest

I used a Hovabator for jungle carpet python eggs last year and didn't have any problems. If you go this route, however, I wouldn't use the model with the fan. The fan will increase temps quite a bit and I was told it's safer (for the eggs) if temps are a little too low than to be a little too high.

----------


## hoax

*DISCLAIMER* I have never produced a clutch or incubated one *END DISCLAIMER*

There are some really great incubators on here in the DIY. The hova-bator to me just isn't the quality you want when trying to incubate BP eggs. I have heard that they work ok. There are cost effective ways to avoid using one, to me its just not worth it.

Mike

----------


## PigsnPythons

I think the Hova-bator's work fine.  My first year I only had one clutch and was feeling very uncomfortable at the thought of making my own incubator (also not very handy...).  So, I purchased a hova-bator.  I didn't run mine on a thermostat either, I just used the built in one.  It did flucuate a little (like from 88 degrees to 90 degrees), but it never got wildly too cold or too hot.  It recommends putting it in a room that doesn't have a draft.  So, I closed the vents in a spare room and kept it there.  I hatched 5 perfect babies out of 5 eggs.  I think it could easily hold two average sized ball python clutches.  The only problem I had, was that I had an egg that I couldn't seperate that was on top of the other eggs, and it got really dimply from too little mositure.  However, that's not really a hova-bator issue...more like a egg box issue.

That said, this last year I was expecting more clutches and had a better idea of what actually went on in the incubation process.  So my room-mate and I found wine coolers on CL...pretty cheap...like 30 each or something maybe less, bought the heat tape from reptile basics, and made our own.  It worked great and we hatched all of our babies again this year.  The only problem we had was that we installed a fan, whatever one that is recommended in the DIY thread, and it overheated and raised the temperature of the incubator to like 96 degrees!!  But, after we figured out what was going on, we just took it out and dealt with the temperature gradient.

----------


## j_h_smith

> I used a Hovabator for jungle carpet python eggs last year and didn't have any problems. If you go this route, however, I wouldn't use the model with the fan. The fan will increase temps quite a bit and I was told it's safer (for the eggs) if temps are a little too low than to be a little too high.


They also tend to dry out the eggs too much as well.  At least that's my experience with corn eggs.  I've seen people use the heating element and controls from a Hovabator to make a larger uncubator, so that could be an option for later on when you're expecting more than one clutch!

Good Luck!
Jim Smith

----------


## Sarin

I have never produced a clutch but I plan to in the near future.

I will never trust a Hova-Bator with BP eggs using the thermostat it comes with. I would rather save up and get what I know will work without worry. Honestly, for me, an extra $100 is worth not having to constantly worry and check on temperatures. Especially given the fact that I work 9-13 hour days.

I am using a $25 cooler with a $25 water heater (Can easily hold 4-5 clutches). Only $50 but the incubator. Hook it up to a Herpstat ($120) and I am good to go virtually worry-free. It holds 100% humidity and 88-89 degrees perfectly.

Also, I wouldn't use a Repti-Temp for an incubator.

If your breeding season has to wait an extra few months for you to come up with the extra funds, then so be it. At least this way you will not have to stress so much for 2 months.  :Smile: 

Just my $0.02. Good luck!

----------


## TheReptileEnthusiast

I voted no for two reasons. 

First is the wafer "thermostat". It has to be calibrated to your room temp, but if your room temp changes, then so does your incubator temp. If you are going to spend extra money on a real thermostat, then you may as well use the money you were going to spend on the hovabator and do a DIY with a free fridge or cooler and heat tape. 

Second is the size. It just is not a long term solution for BP's. We all no how addicting they can be. Even if you only have one clutch planned this year, chances are you will have multiple clutches soon enough, and you will have to upgrade anyway.

----------


## AdamM

Something thats simple to make but will cost you about $300.00 to make. This incubator here will work for any egg with any temp or humidity. This design is used by Green Tree Python breeders and it took me about a day to put together once I had all the pieces. If your new to the scene you want to get the best incubator you can afford and maby then some. But after a clutch or 2 it will pay for itself. If anyone wants the link to the website on how to build one just PM me.

----------

_Lolo76_ (03-13-2010)

----------


## Lolo76

Thanks for the advice - and yes, I would like to see that website (mentioned in the last post).  :Good Job: 

I ended up getting a free mini-fridge on craigslist, and just ordered some heat tape to install... just have to figure out how to do everything now.  :Embarassed:  I have a few websites and videos to study, but I'm really not a handy girl! Anyway, I'll let you all know how it works out.

----------


## jsmorphs2

I voted NO. I didn't think wasting the $ on an incubator that will hold one clutch. That means one hova-bator per clutch...NOT practical. 


This is what inspired us to make one.

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=86646

I went on Craigslist and found a FREE mini fridge that was OUT of freon. Hence no disposal issues. Removed all the bells and whistles and filled/covered holes. Used existing holes to run the probe and electric computer fan cord then sealed the holes with expanding foam. It was REALLY EASY  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . I'm sure you would have no problem making one. Just run it for a while before eggs to make sure its good to go.

Fridge - Free
Thermostat - $120 (Herpstat)
Heat Tape - $15 (I think)
Computer Fan - $5
Foam (one can) - $6
Aluminum Foil Tape - $12
Heavy Duty Extension Cord - $10

Ours holds 8 - 6qt. tubs.

----------


## BuckeyeBalls

> but I'm really not a handy girl! Anyway, I'll let you all know how it works out.


better find a handy man then  :sploosh:  free labor  :Good Job:

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Hovabators hold two clutches, even if they're large.  You just can't put them in bins, you have to put all the eggs directly into the incubator.

Have you seen ZooMed's new ReptiBator?  This thing looks NICE.  Tremendous value for the price.  It could also hold at least 2 clutches, and may have the headroom to allow you to put them in boxes, too.  It's taller than a HovaBator from what I understand.

YouTube - Zoo Med Reptibator Reptile Incubator - The Best Digital Incubator

The sole issue I see with it is, I would want an audible alarm, not just a flashing display, so I would probably hook up a separate temperature alarm.  But the fact you can just take this thing, plug it into the wall, set it, and incubate two clutches...that's pretty darned nice.

----------

_Danounet_ (05-13-2010),_Lolo76_ (03-13-2010)

----------


## joepythons

> Hovabators hold two clutches, even if they're large.  You just can't put them in bins, you have to put all the eggs directly into the incubator.


Wrong i placed my eggs in containers from walmart and was able to place 2 in each hovabator  :Wink: .   For the ball python eggs i used a rubbermaid 128 oz 1 gal large rectangle container.Measurments were 13 inches long 9" wide and 3" deep this one held 7 eggs with room for one more.In the same hovabator i had sterelite container also.Measurments were 9" long 6 and a half inches wide and 4" deep,it held 2 eggs with no more room left

----------


## Lolo76

> better find a handy man then  free labor


That's what I'm hoping for, LOL.  :Razz:  One of my friends was supposed to help, but then he decided to leave town for a few months... gotta find someone else now!

----------


## Lolo76

> But the fact you can just take this thing, plug it into the wall, set it, and incubate two clutches...that's pretty darned nice.


That is very appealing to me... I might have to check it out!  :Good Job:  The mini-fridge I got will hold at least 4-6 clutches, but this season I'll probably only need 2 at a time (I'm breeding 2 BPs and 2 corns).

----------


## Vilenica

Hovabator is great if your ambient air is about ten degrees lower than the desired cooking temp and if your ambient air only fluctuates 5 degrees or so you would only get a 1 degree variance in the hova-bator. :Good Job:

----------


## Lolo76

> Hovabator is great if your ambient air is about ten degrees lower than the desired cooking temp and if your ambient air only fluctuates 5 degrees or so you would only get a 1 degree variance in the hova-bator.


Our temperature here is very mild and constant, since I live a mile from the ocean... it's rarely lower than 50 or higher than 60, regardless of the season or time of day. Love it!  :Very Happy:  But that's probably too cold overall, since we have trouble keeping the house temps above 69.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

My Hovabators (controlled by a Herpstat) work fine at a normal room temp of around 70, and will keep temps stable at 89F with a +/- of 1 degree or less.  I've never tried one at temps under 70, so couldn't say how they perform there.

It's important to keep in mind that most incubators will have some trouble dealing with external temperatures that fluctuate a lot.

----------


## CA cowgirl

Curious to know what you got/did.  I had a hova-bator about 6 years ago, it worked great for leopard gecko eggs and I was able to predetermine their genders by selecting specific temperature ranges.  All eggs hatched.   :Smile: 

Now that I've read other opinions about using the hova-bator for BP eggs, I'll slowly start my research on alternatives.

----------


## Gavin Cooper

I used a Hovabator for my first year breeding. It did the job fine. 

If people are worried about cost, pick up an old fridge or freezer and gut the motor and compressor. A few feet of flexwatt and a good t-stat and you're set.

Mine cost me about $40 without the t-stat.

Fridge           - free
Flexwatt       - $16
Computer fan - $15
misc wire       - $12
Herpstat        - $200



Gavin

----------


## Lolo76

> Curious to know what you got/did.


I ended up getting a free mini-fridge on Craigslist, and have converted it into a decent incubator... still need to add an A/C fan and I guess a few water bottles, but it seems to be working okay!  :Good Job:  Only problem is that I had the thermostat (Repti-temp 500R) cranked up all the way, and inside temps aren't getting higher than 84-ish. I think I'll switch thermostats, using my Herpstat on the incubator - since the Repti-temp should be fine on one of the racks. Here are some photos of the project:

----------


## Lolo76

P.S. Are you supposed to measure temperatures inside the tubs, or just ambient air in the incubator? I tried a thermometer for each, and there's about a 3-4 degree difference (warmer inside the tub, if I remember correctly). And how many water bottles do you think I'll need?

----------


## CA cowgirl

Totally cool that you scored a free fridge and are taking on the DIY project!

I'm no expert, but I'd think that you'd want to measure the temperature in the tub, the temperature that the eggs are immediately/regularly exposed to.

I wonder if the insulation being older (that part is assumed by the wood grain exterior and the interior color) impedes the strength of the flexwatt?  Maybe you need more flexwatt inside?  Trying your herpstat might be the fix, definitely worth trying that first.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I've ordered a ZooMed Reptibator, and I'll let everyone know how it performs this season.

----------


## Lolo76

> I've ordered a ZooMed Reptibator, and I'll let everyone know how it performs this season.


I will be anxious to hear about that one, since I considered buying it... soooo much easier to get something pre-made, but finances just didn't allow it this season.  :Sad:  Hopefully next winter I'll have more money! If the ZooMed turns out to be iffy, I really want one of these: http://www.reptipro.com/supplies/inc...incubator.html

----------


## CA cowgirl

That one seems pretty polished for $249.  Nice find.   :Good Job:

----------


## Lolo76

> That one seems pretty polished for $249.  Nice find.


Yeah, and you can get it for only $200 on eBay...  :Wink:

----------

_CA cowgirl_ (05-13-2010)

----------


## ChadOwens

or $129... http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/...148-incubator/

P.S. - I have had eggs in a hova-bator for a few weeks now. Put the prob in the egg tub on a herp stat and get about 1 degree temp fluctuation in the egg tub.

----------

_CA cowgirl_ (05-13-2010),_Jason Bowden_ (05-19-2010)

----------


## Jason Bowden

I think they work fine.  Something with a digital thermostat would be more acurate, but keeping track of your incubator temps keeps you involved until they hatch.  A small clutch probablely won't require adjusting the hovabator thermostat at all.  Multiple clutches in one hovabator will require some adjusting along the way when the eggs develop and create heat.

----------

_Danounet_ (05-13-2010)

----------


## PurplePython

> no go to costco buy a 165 qt marine cooler 74 bucks a god aquarium heat 30 buck much better ,  also thermotat and your set for many clutches


What do you mean by a aquarium heat 30 buck? lol

Sorry, I am confused. Do you mean just a regular heating pad or what?

----------


## CA cowgirl

Thank you Jason for your pictures... makes me look forward to when I'll get the chance to breed my albino/het pair.




> or $129... http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/...148-incubator/
> 
> P.S. - I have had eggs in a hova-bator for a few weeks now. Put the prob in the egg tub on a herp stat and get about 1 degree temp fluctuation in the egg tub.


Has anyone used the ReptiPro 5000/MR-148 (same incubator, but off LLLReptile.com site)?

I ask because the
Interior Dimensions: 9.5" x 10.5" x  14.5"

What size and how many tubs/trays can you fit into this machine?

And did you know, the incubator is:
 For home or car  includes 2 adapters

So when your eggs are due to hatch, you can take them to work and watch them pip!  LOL, that's actually kinda cool, but still funny.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Gavin Cooper

> I ended up getting a free mini-fridge on Craigslist, and have converted it into a decent incubator... still need to add an A/C fan and I guess a few water bottles, but it seems to be working okay!  Only problem is that I had the thermostat (Repti-temp 500R) cranked up all the way, and inside temps aren't getting higher than 84-ish. I think I'll switch thermostats, using my Herpstat on the incubator - since the Repti-temp should be fine on one of the racks. Here are some photos of the project:


I think the problem you are having is not enough flexwatt. If you are using 11" flexwatt you will need to use 1ft of flexwatt/ 1cu ft of fridge space. 
So looking at your fridge it looks to be about 3 cu ft bar size fridge. Therefore you will need at least 3ft of flexwatt. Not to mention that the more heat tape you use the less your t-stat needs to work in order to keep temps up and your flexwatt will run cooler and not at full power. The idea is to run your flexwatt at the temp you want the incubator to be at. You don't want it running at 100+ degrees to maintain temps for you.

My Herpstat runs at about 10% power on my incubator..


Gavin

----------


## CA cowgirl

Any updates?   :Smile:

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Repti-Bator = Not worth it.
It simply doesn't hold humidity well.  I tried siliconing the holes, and it still won't go above 80% humidity.

For $20 more you could just get a Hovabator with a Herpstat.  :Razz: 

That's what I'm going to stick with from now on.  I've thought over the options...if I use one giant incubator, then a single equipment failure could cause me to lose everything.  If I stack a bunch of Hovabators controlled by separate thermostats, I don't have that issue.

Using substrateless incubation, I've had fantastic hatch rates this year, and I can fit up to 5 ball python clutches in a single Hovabator.

----------

_piedplus_ (05-25-2012)

----------


## ted1025

> I think the problem you are having is not enough flexwatt. If you are using 11" flexwatt you will need to use 1ft of flexwatt/ 1cu ft of fridge space. 
> So looking at your fridge it looks to be about 3 cu ft bar size fridge. Therefore you will need at least 3ft of flexwatt. Not to mention that the more heat tape you use the less your t-stat needs to work in order to keep temps up and your flexwatt will run cooler and not at full power. The idea is to run your flexwatt at the temp you want the incubator to be at. You don't want it running at 100+ degrees to maintain temps for you.
> 
> My Herpstat runs at about 10% power on my incubator..
> 
> 
> Gavin


I know this is a little old but def agree with this post.  My incubator fridge looks identical in size to yours and I have 3 feet of flexwatt in mine and the temp set at 89 and the temp holds perfect with the flexwatt barely having to run.

Also I took out the freezer part at the top to make it bigger, hold more clutches  :Razz:

----------


## Hulihzack

Been using a Hovabator for about a month now with no issues at all.  As long as you keep an eye on the temps and adjust as needed, it's perfectly functional.  I only had to adjust it after adding a clutch.

----------

_piedplus_ (05-25-2012)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Oh, also--The Reptibator, being about the same size as a Hovabator, is not large enough to fit 2 standard 6 quart boxes into.  This means it holds just one clutch, if you box them separately.  You can't set the clutches directly into the base the way you do with a Hovabator, because it doesn't hold humidity.

It's probably fine for leopard gecko eggs.  :Smile:

----------


## Brandon Osborne

I have hatched everything from chondros to kingsnakes to blood pythons in Hovabators.  They are great.  In one year, with several modified Hovabators, I hatched 15 clutches of Burmese, 3 clutches of Bloods, 2 Clutches of Indians, 3 clutches of Sri Lankans, 2 clutches of Macklotts, ummmm there were more but that was several years ago.  They work great.  No need for a $100 thermostat.  You can get by with a $30 Penn thermostat from Granger Supply.  I've had well-known chondro breeders flat-out call me a liar when I told them I hatched 3 clutches of chondros in one.  Good luck.

----------

_piedplus_ (05-25-2012)

----------


## piedplus

Which Hova-bator's best? With or without a fan? Sounds like a good product to start out with.

----------

